# FreeBSD 9.2 on HP Pavilion DV7



## vist (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi folks!

I am wondering if there is anyone who tried installing FreeBSD 9.2 on a HP Pavilion DV7.

Some hardware details:

Processor: AMD A8-3510MX APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.80 GHz
Graphics adapters: AMD Radeon HD 6620G, AMD Radeon HD 6750M (external)
WiFi: Broadcom 4313GN

I haven't found any topics related to installing FreeBSD 9.2 on this laptop, so I am raising it here. If someone has tried installing and can highlight known issues I would be very thankful! Otherwise I will make an install attempt myself and will highlight issues (if any) here, so that the topic could help HP Pavilion owners to work around known issues.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2013)

It should install and work, but may not support the graphics in the APU.


----------



## vist (Dec 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Should install and work, but may not support the graphics in the APU.


Is that because drivers are not yet stable enough or is that because FreeBSD is not fully compatible with APU yet?


----------



## vist (Dec 8, 2013)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

Ok, it looks like my card is not in the list of NOT SUPPORTED. I will try installing FreeBSD and see how it works.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2013)

vist said:
			
		

> wblock@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The version of the Radeon KMS driver or kernel support may not be new enough for the AMD APUs.


----------



## vist (Dec 10, 2013)

So I managed to build X.Org on my laptop and now I got stuck with KDE4 compilation because of an issue with a port. I raised another thread to track the issue Thread 43747.


----------

